# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  KKV esittää 38 miljoonan seuraamusmaksuja kartellista

## Rehtori

Jännitävät vuodet tulossa kun Linja-autoliiton ja liikennöitsijöiden kartelliasiaa tullaan oikeudessa käsittelemään.

http://www.kkv.fi/ajankohtaista/Tied...atkahuollolle/

----------


## Allison

Kilpailu- ja kuluttajaviraston tiedote:

http://www.kkv.fi/ajankohtaista/Tied...atkahuollolle/

Tässä on kyse siis Linja-autoliiton ja Matkahuollon seitsemän avainyhtiön toimista, joilla ne yrittivät estää uusien toimijoiden alalletulon sulkemalla ne bussiasemien, Matkahuollon nettisivujen, lipunmyynnin sekä rahtijärjestelmän ulkopuolelle. Esimerkiksi 1.1.2012, kun Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky aloitti ainoana bussiliikennöitsijänä Tampereen ja Porin välillä, laittoi Matkahuolto paketit kulkemaan kiertoreittiä vaihdollisella yhteydellä Huittisten kautta. Tämä lienee yksi härskeimmistä esimerkeistä likaisista tempuista.

38 miljoonan euron seuraamusmaksu menee valtiolle. Tämän päälle tulevat vahingonkorvaukset vahinkoa kärsineille.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja seuraavassa muutama linkki tiedotusvälineiden uutisointiin tästä asiasta (mm. P. Mötön kommentti ...olen tyytyväinen jos pöytä saadaan nyt putsattua):

http://www.hs.fi/talous/a14536948958...nt=articlepage
http://www.taloussanomat.fi/yritykse...sta/2016918/12
http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussiyhtioita_...llista/8622600
http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibusin_toim...nvaloa/8623392

----------


## dreamy83

Alan perinteiset toimijat puhuvat kyllä sekavia. Kovasti vedotaan ristiriitaisiin viesteihin viranomaisilta, mutta asia olisi hyvä kertoa konkreettisesti, mikä on ollut epäselvää? Jotenkin tulee se olo, että ainoa epäselvä asia on ollut se, miksi palveluiden rajaton hinnan korottelu ei ole enää mahdollista. Toivottavasti alan toimintatavat tervehtyy tämön myötä ja loputkin toimijat ymmärtävät kilpailun kiistattomat hyödyt. Vaan eipä sillä, ei ihme että Suomella menee huonosti, kosja näitä Maan Tapoja meillä riittää...

----------


## samulih

Hauskoja nuo kilpailun "kiistattomat hyödyt", valitettavasti mennään vain toiseen suuntaan yhtä pahasti metsään, case Uber.

----------


## kuukanko

Kun nuo linkit tuppaavat vanhenemaan, niin listaan tähän ne 7 linja-autoyhtiötä, joille KKV esittää seuraamusmaksuja:
J. Vainion Liikenne OyKoiviston Auto -Yhtymä (Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy, Koiviston Auto Oy, Koskilinjat Oy, Kuopion Liikenne Oy, Porvoon Liikenne Oy - Borgå Trafik Ab, Satakunnan Liikenne Oy ja Metsäpietilä Oy)Länsilinjat OyOy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab (ja VR-Yhtymä Oy)Pohjolan Matka (Pohjolan Turistiauto Oy, Koillismaan Turistiauto Oy, Antti Kangas Oy ja Savon Turistiauto Oy)Savonlinja-yhtiöt (Savonlinja Oy, Linja-Karjala Oy ja Vauhti-Vaunu Oy, Autolinjat Oy ja Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne Oy sekä SL-Autoyhtymä Oy)Väinö Paunu Oy

----------


## tkp

> Esimerkiksi 1.1.2012, kun Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky aloitti ainoana bussiliikennöitsijänä Tampereen ja Porin välillä, laittoi Matkahuolto paketit kulkemaan kiertoreittiä vaihdollisella yhteydellä Huittisten kautta. Tämä lienee yksi härskeimmistä esimerkeistä likaisista tempuista.


Olenpa näköjään minäkin syyllistynyt likaisiin temppuihin kun olen vienyt Jyväskylästä Tampereelle paketteja vaihdollisella yhteydellä Keuruun kautta vaikka suorakin yhteys olisi ollut olemassa... Jospa rikos olisi jo vanhentunut.

----------


## Allison

> Olenpa näköjään minäkin syyllistynyt likaisiin temppuihin kun olen vienyt Jyväskylästä Tampereelle paketteja vaihdollisella yhteydellä Keuruun kautta vaikka suorakin yhteys olisi ollut olemassa... Jospa rikos olisi jo vanhentunut.


On ihan turha yrittää sotkea asiaa. Vaihdollinen yhteys vie, jos se on nopeampi tai jos se on vaikka säännöllisempi (suoraa yhteyttä ei liikennöidä kaikkina viikon päivinä). Tampere-Pori -välillä tämä ei todellakaan ollut case. 3 vuoroparia päivässä, ainoat suorat yhteydet ja vieläpä ainoa iltayhteys Porista.

On kyllä ihmeteltävä tuota jukuripäisyyttä. Ajatelkaapa, kun nämä bussifirmat neuvottelevat pankkien kanssa autojen tai muiden investointien rahoituksesta. Pankin luottokomitealla on hirveät riskipreemiot arvioitavana rahoituksen hinnassa, kun tällaisten firmojen asiakkuuksia mietitään. Jollekin Paunulle voi hyvin pamahtaa 3-6 miljoonaa euroa tai Länsilinjoille 2 miljoonaa euroa. Päälle tulevat vielä vahingonkorvaukset. Firmojen kannattavuus on romahtanut halpojen paikallisliikennetarjousten vuoksi ja nyt leijuu päällä miljoonasakot ja -korvaukset.

Olen yrittänyt näitä neuvoa matkan aikana.

----------


## moxu

Joissain uutisissa mainittiin, että korvausvelvollisiksi saatettavia firmoja olisi peräti 21 -ja niin onkin, jos kaikki Savonlinjan, Pohjolan Matkan ja Koiviston aputoiminimet lasketaan erikseen. 
Onko arvioita, miten korvausvelvollisuudet jakautuisivat yhtiöiden kesken ja olisiko Matkahuollon kohdalla korvausvelvollisuuksia muillakin kuin mainituilla yhtiöillä? Lasketaanko aputoiminimet jokainen omaksi korvausvelvolliseksi yhtiökseen? Yhdellä nimellä pelanneiden kannalta se olisi varmsti helpotus, 1/7 on aika lailla rajumpi kertakorvauksena maksettava kuin 1/21, olipa loppusumma mikä tahansa.

----------


## Allison

> Joissain uutisissa mainittiin, että korvausvelvollisiksi saatettavia firmoja olisi peräti 21 -ja niin onkin, jos kaikki Savonlinjan, Pohjolan Matkan ja Koiviston aputoiminimet lasketaan erikseen. 
> Onko arvioita, miten korvausvelvollisuudet jakautuisivat yhtiöiden kesken ja olisiko Matkahuollon kohdalla korvausvelvollisuuksia muillakin kuin mainituilla yhtiöillä? Lasketaanko aputoiminimet jokainen omaksi korvausvelvolliseksi yhtiökseen? Yhdellä nimellä pelanneiden kannalta se olisi varmsti helpotus, 1/7 on aika lailla rajumpi kertakorvauksena maksettava kuin 1/21, olipa loppusumma mikä tahansa.


Seurausmaksupotin allokaatio on vielä vain asianosaisjulkinen, ei siis kaikille julkinen. Se kuitenkin tiedetään, että seurausmaksut jakaantuvat liikevaihdon JA osallisuuden mukaan.

----------


## dirrikka

> Joissain uutisissa mainittiin, että korvausvelvollisiksi saatettavia firmoja olisi peräti 21 -ja niin onkin, jos kaikki Savonlinjan, Pohjolan Matkan ja Koiviston aputoiminimet lasketaan erikseen. 
> Onko arvioita, miten korvausvelvollisuudet jakautuisivat yhtiöiden kesken ja olisiko Matkahuollon kohdalla korvausvelvollisuuksia muillakin kuin mainituilla yhtiöillä? Lasketaanko aputoiminimet jokainen omaksi korvausvelvolliseksi yhtiökseen? Yhdellä nimellä pelanneiden kannalta se olisi varmsti helpotus, 1/7 on aika lailla rajumpi kertakorvauksena maksettava kuin 1/21, olipa loppusumma mikä tahansa.


Ainakin tämän ESS:n artikkelin mukaan Koiviston Auto -konsernin yhtiöiltä olisi vaadittu yhteensä lähes 8,5 miljoonan euron seuraamusmaksua. Saman artikkelin mukaan suurin maksaja olisi Matkahuolto, jolta vaaditaan 10,8 miljoonaa euroa. Muita euromäärällisiä osuuksia ei pikaisella etsiskelyllä löytynyt. Veikkaamaan en uskalla lähteä, sakkojen määrään vaikuttavia tekijöitä on luultavasti *useita*  :Smile: 

Yleisesti ottaen suomalaisissa kartellitapauksissa markkinaoikeus on määrännyt maksettavaksi huomattavasti vaadittua pienemmän summan. Markkinaoikeuden päätöksistä saa valittaa, ja seuraava oikeusaste onkin usein määrännyt maksettavaksi markkinaoikeutta suuremmat sakot, mutta ei välttämättä kilpailuviraston alun perin vaatimaa määrää.

Edit: Kilpailulain 13 - 17 pykälät käsittelevät maksujen suuruutta ja niistä vapautumista tai niiden alentamista tarkemmin.

----------


## antti

Edellä mainitun Tampere - Pori Mötön vuoroilla tosin pakettikuljetus olisi ollut aika mahdotonta, kun Porissa oli joka kerta viiden minuutin kääntö. Siis mikäli aiotaan kuljettaa vuorot jämptisti aikataulun mukaan. Mutta ainahan sitä voi keksiä riidan aihetta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Edellä mainitun Tampere - Pori Mötön vuoroilla tosin pakettikuljetus olisi ollut aika mahdotonta, kun Porissa oli joka kerta viiden minuutin kääntö. Siis mikäli aiotaan kuljettaa vuorot jämptisti aikataulun mukaan. Mutta ainahan sitä voi keksiä riidan aihetta.


Kumpi mahtaa olla syy ja kumpi seuraus. Jos reitillä olisi kuljetettu rahtia, varmaan aikataulu olisi laadittu sen mukaan.

----------


## Allison

> Kumpi mahtaa olla syy ja kumpi seuraus. Jos reitillä olisi kuljetettu rahtia, varmaan aikataulu olisi laadittu sen mukaan.


Juuri näin. Sitä paitsi kuudesta käännöstä vain kaksi oli nopeita.

Nyt ihan oikeasti: Rahdin reititys Huittisten kautta oli vain ja ainoastaan kilpailunestotoimenpide Matkahuollolta. Rahtia vaadittiin niin kirjallisesti kuin suullisesti, mutta Matkahuollon toimitusjohtaja ja rahtiliikenteestä vastannut päällikkö vain kiemurtelivat. Tuskin he logistiikkapomoina halusivat tuollaista älytöntä ratkaisua edes kiusallaan. Matkahuoltohan kilpailee muita paketinkuljetuspalveluja vastaan ja näillä muilla toimijoilla ei ole samanlaisia jääriä käyttämässä valtaa. Matkahuollon johdolle antoi joku käskyn ja se ei voi olla muu kuin hallitus ja Linja-autoliitto.

Samanlailla tänäkin päivänä Matkahuollon johdolle joku antaa käskyn olla näyttämättä Kampissa OB:n linjanumeroita ja yritystunnuksia. Tai aiemmin kieltää käyttämästä rullakkoja matkustajien matkatavaroiden purkamiseen.

Muihin liikennemuotoihin ja paketinkuljetusmuotoihin nähden bussiala saa tällaisesta paronien hölmöilystä takamatkaa.

Kun näihin tahoihin ei puhe auta, on äärimmäisen tärkeä laittaa nämä paronit polvilleen seuraamusmaksuilla ja vahingonkorvauksilla, jotta jääräily saadaan loppumaan.

----------


## dreamy83

> Hauskoja nuo kilpailun "kiistattomat hyödyt", valitettavasti mennään vain toiseen suuntaan yhtä pahasti metsään, case Uber.


Millä tavalla? Haja-asutusalueella on volyymit niin pienet, että liikenne tarvitsee vahvaa tukea. Ja tuen maksun syntyisi omalaatuinen tilanne, että miten valita ne yksityiset liikennöitsijät, joiden taloutta tuetaan jos niitä ei kilpailuteta.

Sama tilanne on toki myös kaupunkiliikenteessä, kilpailuttaminen säästää yhteiskunnan varoja samalla kun palvelutaso pysyy yhteiskunnan päätösvallan alla.

Kaukoliikenne ei tarvitse minkäänlaista sääntelyä. Sääntelyn avulla tukahdutettiin koko toiminta, koska lippuhinnat karkasivat käsistä eikä toiminta kehittynyt. Toista se on nyt.

Ilman kilpailua ei synny tehokkuutta. Ja voisiko joku kilpailua vastustava pitävästi vastata, miksi bussiala on sellainen, missä yksityiset firmat ei saisi kohdata kilpailua kuten muilla aloilla?

----------


## Eppu

En halua kommentoida kovin merkittävästi itse aihetta, mutta jotain sanottavaa kuitenkin... 
Selkeästi isojakin virheitä ja vääryyksiä on tehty, mutta voidaanko matkahuoltoa ja mainittuja keskeisiä yrityksiä pitää ainoina syypäinä tapahtuneeseen? Olisiko jossain ministeriössä tai muualla myös peiliin katsomista?

Toki matkustajana iloitsen suuresti nykyisestä kaukoliikenteen hintatasosta. Kun vuorotarjonta on lisääntynyt ja osin nopeutunutkin, on nykyään ihan oikeasti varaa valita minkä kyydin ottaa. Tämä on pelkästään positiivista ja siitä saamme kiittää enimmäkseen isoja punaisia busseja. Ilman niitä ei tällaista varmaan olisi tapahtunut.

Mutta asioilla on myös kääntöpuolensa. Jos ajatellaan tilannetta noin 5-10 vuotta taaksepäin ja lasketaan kuinka monta liikennöitsijää on niistä ajoista tähän päivään mennessä laittanut pillit pussiin, voidaan päätellä mikä on vallitseva kehityssuunta. Uskallan väittää, että seuraava vaihe lähitulevaisuudessa on sellainen, että edelleen näitä pienempiä firmoja lopettaa. Mutta tässä tapauksessa onkin kyse jo siitä, että näiden liikennöitsijöiden reiteille ei enää olekaan jatkajaa. Toki tämä seikka koskettaa vain ja ainoastaan niillä harvemmin asutuilla seuduilla asuvaa väestöä, mutta silti. 
Sinänsä on erikoista, että valtio kovasti puhuu kehittävänsä joukkoliikennettä, mutta rahahanat ovat viime aikoina vain ja ainoastaan tiukentuneet, ja toisaalta varoja syydetään monenlaisiin hukkahankkeisiin. Ja nyt kun on tätä aitoa kilpailua, niin en näe että se elättäisi muita kuin näitä isoimpia jäljelle jääviä yrityksiä, ja niitäkin vain pääasiassa tuottoisimmilla reiteillä eli siellä missä on asiakkaita...

----------


## Allison

Tämä kartelli oli viimeinen vaihe taistelussa estää bussimarkkinoiden avautuminen. Tein liitteenä olevan kalvon kolmesta eri vaiheesta.

----------


## kuukanko

KKV:n sivuilta löytyvässä seuraamusmaksuesityksessä on kerrottu yksityiskohtaisesti perustelut seuraamusmaksulle sekä eritelty maksun suuruus myös yrityksittäin (summat löytyvät vaan hankalasti tekstin seasta). Pumaskasta selviää, että Matkahuollon silloinen toimitusjohtaja ei olisi halunnut käyttää Matkahuollon palveluja uusien reittien perustamisen esteenä, mutta omistajan ääntä käyttäneiden suurten bussiyhtöiden konserni- ja toimitusjohtajat määräsivät Matkahuollon toimimaan toisin. Nämä johtajat olivat antaneet määräykset sähköpostilla, joten KKV:n tekemässä ratsiassa asiasta jäi kirjalliset todisteet.

Kauppalehti on analysoinut, että vaikka seuraamusmaksut menisivät lopulta maksuun tuon suuruisina, niin suurin osa niiden kohteena olevista firmoista selviäisi niistä. Vain Vainion Liikenteellä, jonka toiminta on muutenkin ollut alamäessä viime vuosina, seuraamusmaksu voisi olla kohtalokas. Käynee siis niin, että jos oikeus toteaa näiden firmojen toimineen väärin, ne saavat maksun joka kirpaisee, mutta muuten välttämättä oikein mikään ei muutu. Pakettien kuljetus varmasti avautuu, mutta kilpailu kaukobussiliikenteessä on nyt kuitenkin keskittynyt enemmän matkustajilta kuin paketeista saataviin tuloihin, joten se ei muuta enää kaukoliikennekilpailun suurta kuvaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Pakettien kuljetus varmasti avautuu, mutta kilpailu kaukobussiliikenteessä on nyt kuitenkin keskittynyt enemmän matkustajilta kuin paketeista saataviin tuloihin, joten se ei muuta enää kaukoliikennekilpailun suurta kuvaa.


Matkustajiin perustuva malli onkin terveempi kehityssuunta busseille.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pakettien kuljetus varmasti avautuu, mutta kilpailu kaukobussiliikenteessä on nyt kuitenkin keskittynyt enemmän matkustajilta kuin paketeista saataviin tuloihin, joten se ei muuta enää kaukoliikennekilpailun suurta kuvaa.


Suuri kuva ei varmastikaan muutu, mutta monelle pienelle toimijalle tämä voi olla ratkaiseva asia, kannattaako heidän lähteä kisaamaan kaukoliikenteeseen vai ei. Varsinkin syrjäisemmillä seuduilla pakettien kuljetusmahdollisuus voi saada uusia yrittäjiä kokeilemaan markkinaehtoista liikennettä, joka pelkillä matkustajilla ei kannattaisi. Tämä on oikea askel siihen suuntaan, että pelikenttä pysyy tulevaisuudessakin avoinna ja alalle pääsee muutenkin kuin mullistamalla koko alan.

----------


## Allison

Tänään ilmestynyt Talouselämä kirjoitti aukeaman verran bussikartellista otsikolla "Itku pitkästä sovusta".

Jutussa on mainittu muutamia nostoja todistusmateriaalista.


"Satasivuisessa esityksessään KKV vyöryttää kymmeniä sivuja raskauttavaa todistusaineistoa. Raskauttavimpia ovat otteet pöytäkirjoista tai sähköposteista. "Milloin Matkahuollon käyttö toimialan edunvalvonnan välikappaleena lakkaa? Meillä menee maine tätä rataa viranomaisten silmissä", kysyi Matkahuollon tuolloinen toimitusjohtaja Pekka Hongisto sähköpostiviestillään Linja-autoliitolta vuonna 2011. Samana vuonna Matkahuollon toimitusjohtaja vaihtuikin.

"Johonkin kohtaan meidän on uskallettava laittaa tämä maininta, että saamme toimimaan tämän sääntelymekanismin", lisäsi puolestaan Pohjolan Matkan toimitusjohtaja Johanna Lehtonen kommenttina sopimusluonnokseen, jonka tarkoitus oli sulkea reittiliikennelupavuorot Matkahuollon järjestelmistä.

Kilpallua rajoittava toiminta oli siis kyseenalaista ja vaati "uskallusta". Nyt tämä uskallus uhkaa käydä alan yhtiöille todella kalliiksi, joillekin jopa kohtalokkaaksi."


Jossain toisessa talouslehden analyysissä arvioitiin tällä viikolla, että J. Vainion Liikenne olisi kartellifirmoista ensimmäisenä kyykähtämässä valmiiksi tappiollisen toiminnan vuoksi.

----------


## moxu

Viitannet tähän analyysiin?
http://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/li...oista/LPafW3s3

Itse uskon kaikkien kyllä selviävän, mutta kaiken markkinaehtoisena operoidun, ei-voitollisen liikenteen karsiutuvan. Vaikka sitä on toki toivottukin, ei tämä ole mitenkään kadehdittava tilanne niiden kannalta, jotka tuota liikennettä oikeasti tarvitsisivat, sillä jollei yhteiskunta jostain revi pääomaa kilpailutusten järjestämiseen, voi liikenne oikeasti loppua -bussifirman konkurssiin viimeistään silloin, kun pikavuorot ja tilausajot on siirretty uuteen yhtiöön.
Tieto isohkon kartellisakon mahdollisesta tulosta ja tuloksen heikkenemisestä selittää osaltaan myös sen, miksi Vainion tarjous Paraisten ja saariston linjoista oli niin korkea -ja sen, että siitä eroon pääseminen osaltaan helpottaa yhtiön kuvioita, kun saadaan aikaan sekä henkilöstösäästöjä että mahdollisia kaluston myyntituloja, vaikkei jälkimmäisissä mistään isoista rahoista lienekään kyse.

----------


## Andelin

KKV harkitsee pitäisikö tutkia Sipoo-Porvoon alueen liikennemarkkinoiden "siivoaminen". Pohjolan Liikenne ja Koivisto/Porvoon Liikenne vetäytyivät toistensa markkinoilta lähes 100-prosenttisesti. Pohjolalle jäi HSL-Sipoo, Koivistolle Porvoo, Pohjolalle nopeutettu pikatarjonta Loviisa-Kotka. Helposti syntyy kuva, että vanhat konsernit näin muurittivat markkinat tulokkailta kuten mm. Onnibusilta.

Östnyland-lehden uutisjuttu tässä ja pääkirjoitus tässä.

----------


## Melamies

KKV:llä tuntuu energiaa riittävän. Kohta varmaan tarkastelevat liikennealueita katukohtaisesti. Ja eikö KKV huomannut, että HSL sosialisoi Sipoon liikennealueen.  Vaikka HSL:n Sipoon pakettia saivat tarjota kaikki halukkaat, niin ei kai KKV luule, että esim Porvoon Liikenteen olisi ollut pakko tarjota?

----------


## Lasse

Ei KKV nyt täysin innostuneelta kuulosta:
" Det kan hända att vi inte granskar saken närmare. Men det är intressant med information som detta, fall där ett par aktörer beter sig på ett visst vis. I det här fallet har jag ännu inte sett tillräckligt för att vi ska börja misstänka något problematiskt ur konkurrenslagstiftningens synvinkel."
(- Voi olla että emme aloita tutkintaa. Mutta informaatio kuten tämä, jossa pari yritystä käyttäytyvät tietyllä tavalla on mielenkiintoista. Tässä tapauksessa en ole vielä nähnyt tarpeeksi, jotta olisi syytä epäillä mitään ongelmallista kilpailulainsäädännön kannalta katsottuna.)
Ja tuohon kommenttiin nojaten, voi myös ihmetellä artikkelin otsikkoa, jonka perusteella saa käsityksen että KKV aloittaa tutkinnan välittömästi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pakettien kuljetus varmasti avautuu


Matkahuolto ei vielä avannutkaan pakettien kuljetusta, vaan vaati markkinaoikeutta kieltämään KKV:n päätöksen täytäntöönpanon, kunnes markkinaoikeus on käsitellyt Matkahuollon siitä tekemän valituksen. Markkinaoikeus määräsi 17.6. Matkahuollon kuitenkin noudattamaan KKV:n päätöstä, perusteena mm. kilpailun toimivuuden turvaaminen.

----------


## dreamy83

Nämä kartelliasiat kielivät kyllä tylysti vain ja ainoastaan siitä, kuinka epäterveestä alasta on ollut kysymys. Palvelukehitys oli mitään sanomatonta ja hinnat laukkasivat ylös kiihtyvään tahtiin. Alalla olematon kilpailu laiskisti eri toimijoita ja kilpailu on vienyt koko toimialaa eteenpäin, samalla tervehdyttäen sitä.

Paikallisella tasolla on myös kartellitutkintaa ja nämä toivon mukaan kuten tuo kaukoliikenteen kartellitutkinta johtavat toimintatapojen siistiytymiseen. Kuten hyvin tiedämme, kova kilpailu on pelkästään posutiivinen asia.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Matka ja Pohjolan Liikenne valittivat molemmat KKV:n päätöksestä Markkinaoikeuteen. Markkinaoikeus jätti tutkimatta molemmat valitukset, koska KKV:n päätös kohdistui ainoastaan Matkahuoltoon eivätkä Pohjolan Matka ja Pohjolan Liikenne olleet siten asianosaisia.
Markkinaoikeuden päätös Pohjolan Liikenteen valituksesta
Markkinaoikeuden päätös Pohjolan Matkan valituksesta

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeuden päätös tuli vihdoin tänään.

Seuraamusmaksut jäivät huomattavasti pienemmiksi kuin mitä KKV vaati. Jokainen bussifirma, Linja-autoliitto ja Matkahuolto saavat kukin 100 000 euron seuraamusmaksun. Aika pikkurahoja siis verrattuna KKV:n 38 miljoonan vaatimukseen.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Markkinaoikeuden päätös tuli vihdoin tänään.
> 
> Seuraamusmaksut jäivät huomattavasti pienemmiksi kuin mitä KKV vaati. Jokainen bussifirma, Linja-autoliitto ja Matkahuolto saavat kukin 100 000 euron seuraamusmaksun. Aika pikkurahoja siis verrattuna KKV:n 38 miljoonan vaatimukseen.


Takavuosien asfalttikartellissa (1994 - 2002) silloinen Kilpailuvirasto (sittemmin KKV) vaati myös hurjia summia, mm. Lemminkäiseltä 68 miljoonaa, NCC Roadsille 4,6 miljoonaa ja Skanska Asfaltille 11 miljoonaa.

Markkinaoikeus pudotti seuraamusmaksuja siten, että Lemminkäiselle tuli maksettavaa 14 miljoonaa, NCC Roadsille 1,4 miljoonaa ja  Skanska Asfaltille 1,4 miljoonaa.

Muitakin asfalttiurakoitsijoita oli mukana, mutta vaaditut summat olivat murto-osia.

Asia eteni KHO:hon, joka korotti vuonna 2009 seuraamusmaksuja ja määräsi Lemminkäiselle Kilpailuviraston vaatimat 68 miljoonaa, NCC Roadsille myös Kilpailuviraston vaatimat 4,6 miljoonaa ja Skanska Asfaltille 4,5 miljoonaa.

Tulevaisuuden ennustaminen on tunnetusti vaikeaa, mutta todennäköisesti bussifirmat, Matkahuolto ja Linja-autoliitto valittavat Korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tässä myös linkkejä YLE- ja IL-uutisointiin, joissa eri osapuolten markkinaoikeuden päätöksestä antamista kommenteista voisi olettaa, että valituksia korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen lienee odotettavissa:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9977268
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9977549
http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/201712140153636_u0.shtml

----------


## kallio843

> Tulevaisuuden ennustaminen on tunnetusti vaikeaa, mutta todennäköisesti bussifirmat, Matkahuolto ja Linja-autoliitto valittavat Korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen.


Jos minä olisin joku noista en valittaisi mihinkään vaan maksaisin kiltisti nuo pyörimästä. Kyseessä on suhteessa vaadittuihin niin pikkusummia että yksikään firma ei joudu konkurssiin noiden takia. Voi nimittäin olla että valitus kääntyy itseään vastaan ja summat kovenesivat. Ei tämä kyllä nyt niin mennyt kun Onnibussilla suunniteltiin..

----------


## dreamy83

Tuomio on aika lievä mielestäni suhteessa aiheutuneisiin vahinkoihin nähden. Uskoisin, että käsittely jatkuu eri oikeusasteissa vielä pitkään, koska luvassa voi olla myös vahingonkorvausten käsittelyä.

Ylipäänsä on tosin hyvin outoa, että bussiliikenne oli noin pitkään noin tiukasti säänneltyä. Sääntely kun oli loppuvaiheessa täysin turhaa koskien kaukoliikennettä ja huonosti toimivia lähiliikennepalveluja. Markkinat olisi voinut hyvin avata jo 2000-luvun alussa, jolloin useamman bussiyrityksen nojaaminen verkkokauppaan olisi ollut jo mahdollista.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tuomio on aika lievä mielestäni suhteessa aiheutuneisiin vahinkoihin nähden. Uskoisin, että käsittely jatkuu eri oikeusasteissa vielä pitkään, koska luvassa voi olla myös vahingonkorvausten käsittelyä.
> 
> Ylipäänsä on tosin hyvin outoa, että bussiliikenne oli noin pitkään noin tiukasti säänneltyä. Sääntely kun oli loppuvaiheessa täysin turhaa koskien kaukoliikennettä ja huonosti toimivia lähiliikennepalveluja. Markkinat olisi voinut hyvin avata jo 2000-luvun alussa, jolloin useamman bussiyrityksen nojaaminen verkkokauppaan olisi ollut jo mahdollista.


Siis mihin vahinkoihin ?  ELY-keskuksista osa antoi OB:lle siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksia rikkovia reittiliikennelupia ja tuo OB:n rahdinkuljetuksesta mukamas ulos sulkeminen oli pelkkää teatteria, koska OB:ta ei rahdinkuljetus edelleenkään kiinnosta. Kun jo kaikki muutkin Soutrin Eu-alueilla toimivat "halpabussi-toiminnot" on jo myyty Flixxbussille odotettavissa on myös Suomessa OB:n oman toiminnan täydellinen alasajo ja paluu alkuaikojen alihankintakuvioihin.

----------


## Eppu

> Kun jo kaikki muutkin Soutrin Eu-alueilla toimivat "halpabussi-toiminnot" on jo myyty Flixxbussille odotettavissa on myös Suomessa OB:n oman toiminnan täydellinen alasajo ja paluu alkuaikojen alihankintakuvioihin.


Tätä minäkin ainakin jossain määrin ennustaisin. Toki onnibussilla on asiakkaita ja sillä on paikkansa nykyisillä markkinoilla. Mutta nykyisellä hintatasolla touhu ihan kokonaisuutena, kun muutkin toimijat otetaan lukuun, ei taida samanlaisena jatkua. Mitä sitten tapahtuu se jää nähtäväksi. Kuitenkaan en usko että onnibus tästä enää ainakaan kasvaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

YLEn uutisen mukaan KHO korotti bussikartellijutun seuraamusmaksuja roimasti. Alunperin KKV oli esittänyt vielä suurempia maksuja, mutta siinä välissä Markkinaoikeus määräsi taas paljon pienemmät seuraamusmaksut.

YLEn uutinen 
KHO:n tiedote 
Lisätietoja KHO:n päätöksestä jatkolinkkeineen

----------


## j-lu

Hyvä että tästä määrättiin lopulta kunnon seuraamukset. Kartellit ovat käytännössä talousrikollisuutta (vaikkeivät lain mukaan), ja sellaiseen harkitun tyyppiseen toimintaan kovilla rangaistuksilla on tunnetusti ennalta ehkäisevä vaikutus.

----------


## Melamies

> Hyvä että tästä määrättiin lopulta kunnon seuraamukset. Kartellit ovat käytännössä talousrikollisuutta (vaikkeivät lain mukaan), ja sellaiseen harkitun tyyppiseen toimintaan kovilla rangaistuksilla on tunnetusti ennalta ehkäisevä vaikutus.


Toinen asia tässä jupakassa on lupaviranomaisen lainsäädäntöön liittyneiden siirtymäaikasäännösten rikkominen eli selkeä lainrikkominen. Laki ei siis tässäkään tapauksessa ollut kaikille sama eikä viranomaisten lainrikkominen tietenkään johda mihinkään seuraamuksiin Suomessa.

Kartelli on tietenkin väärä tapa yrittää korjata asia, mutta ymmärrän kartelliin osallistuneiden turhautumisen tilanteeseen.

----------


## j-lu

^ Eikö noista reittiluvista taisteltu aikoinaan hallinto-oikeuksissa, vai muistanko ihan väärin?

Ja Onnibus taisi menestyä ihan kohtuullisesti, eli kilpailijoiden valituksista ei tainnut monikaan, edes yksi, mennä läpi?

----------

